

Product Manager - The one-man band?  - piotr_b
http://piotrbiegun.com/2013/08/product-manager-the-one-man-band/

======
ArekDymalski
Nice post Piotr. As you're painting the picture of ideal PM, let me add one
more trait to it: the ability to switch perspective from the strategic one
(understanding how a particular product fits into the strategy and business
model of the company - it's not always that obvious) to the operational one
(ability to make short-term decisions quickly, solve problems and
plan/organize the work for the team). And of course it's never enough to
emphasize the soft skills.

~~~
piotr_b
That's right idea PM needs it, but you need to start from something. It isn't
easy to have all of those characteristic from the beginning. It's all about
learning and trying.

